# Forgetting myself



## Lock (Jul 29, 2011)

Feeling pretty scared and alone tonight. Im afraid that I will be forced to live this way for the rest of my life, like being on a constant auto-pilot. Its really late and its keeping me from sleeping. Im glad I found this site though It makes me feel better that im not alone and that im not crazy and it happens to alot of people. Its been 5 or so months for me and I have days like today where its exteremely bad and I feel completely lost and other days where its there always taunting me, but almost gone. Simply put Im losing alot of sleep tonight and im scared for the future.


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

I have those same fears, and am running on auto-pilot as well. Really really scary, I know. I have this before, so I know it will go away. I believe it's anxiety which causes us to think all sorts of weird stuff, but we are not going crazy.. Have you seen a doc about the sleeping? Welcome! JenS


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Lock said:


> Feeling pretty scared and alone tonight. Im afraid that I will be forced to live this way for the rest of my life, like being on a constant auto-pilot. Its really late and its keeping me from sleeping. Im glad I found this site though It makes me feel better that im not alone and that im not crazy and it happens to alot of people. Its been 5 or so months for me and I have days like today where its exteremely bad and I feel completely lost and other days where its there always taunting me, but almost gone. Simply put Im losing alot of sleep tonight and im scared for the future.


Don't make yourself suffer. Your emotions won't ever hurt you. Don't add to the problem by fearing your symptoms. There's nothing to fear, you won't get mad, won't go crazy, won't live like this forever. Trust me. Embrace the feelings, accept them, let them do whatever they want. The more intense your physical symptoms are and the more you let them be, the closer you are to recovering.

Every time you get through a horrible hour, you're that closer to release all of it. Be strong.


----------

